#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Γενικά περί ανεμοφόρτισης

## CFAK

Το φορτίο του ανέμου είναι ένα τεράστιο θέμα κατά τον Ευρωκώδικα, που σίγουρα πρέπει να αναθεωρηθεί...Χρειάζεται μια ολόκληρη μελέτη για να αποφασιστεί το μέγεθος και οι θέσεις εφαρμογής των φορτίων.

----------


## Xάρης

> Χρειάζεται μια ολόκληρη μελέτη για να αποφασιστεί το μέγεθος και οι θέσεις εφαρμογής των φορτίων.


 :Γέλιο: 

Πόσο δίκιο έχεις.
Εδώ για έναν απλό τοίχο δημιουργούνται ερωτήματα.
Πού να πάμε σε ένα απλό ισόγειο ορθογωνικό κτήριο για να μην πω ένα "ιδιόμορφο" κτήριο όπου θα έχουμε τόσες διαφορετικές λύσεις ανεμοφόρτισης όσοι και οι μηχανικοί που θα το μελετήσουν.

----------


## Pappos

Το θέμα του ανέμου είναι περίπλοκο γιατί πρώτη φορά στο Ellada εφαρμόστηκε με κανονιστικές διατάξεις,  (που ορισμένοι ακόμη και σήμερα δεν βγάζουν άκρη).

Μην πεταχτεί κανένα λέλουδο και μου πει για τον παλιό κανονισμό (ΒΔ 10-12-1945)...να μιλήσουμε σοβαρά είπαμε. Και δεν θα αναφερθώ σε περιπτώσεις που εν έτη 2000 έγινε εκπόνηση μελέτης με τον παλιό κανονισμό (και μιλάω για σιδερά κατασκευή).

Σε χώρες όπου υπήρχε κανονισμός (DIN 1055) δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα. 
Επίσης, σε πολιτισμένες χώρες είχανε μετερεολογικούς σταθμούς. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι σε περιοχές που είναι γνωστά τα στοιχεία μπορεί να γίνει εφαρμογή από εκείνα τα στοιχεία στατιστικά. Αυτό οδηγεί σε ακόμη καλύτερες τιμές σχεδιασμού και ρεαλιστικότερες. Επίσης μην ξεχνάμε και το PROBABILISTIC MODEL CODE, που έχουμε ακόμη καλύτερα αποτελέσματα και σε συνδυασμό με τους μετερεολογικούς σταθμούς και σε οικονομικότερες κατασκευές.

Δεν είναι θέμα κανονισμού λοιπόν. Και δεν θα αναφερθώ στο εθνικό προσάρτημα γιατί δεν έχουμε μελέτη ή τουλάχιστον στοιχεία έρευνας πως τέθηκαν σε εφαρμογή οι τιμές...όλοι γνωρίζουμε για τις μη-ρεαλιστικές τιμές του εθνικού προσαρτήματος του EC1.

----------


## CFAK

To στερεότυπο της ψωροκώσταινας σε σχέση με τις πολιτισμένες χώρες πρέπει να ξεπεραστεί.
Έχω γνωρίσει μηχανικούς (κυρίως πολιτικούς) διαφόρων εθνικοτήτων και δεν είναι δυνατόν να πλησιάσουν το επίπεδο των αποφοίτων ελληνικών πολυτεχνίων.

Αποθεώνεις έναν κανονισμό με βάση τη δυσκολία του? Ιδανικός είναι ο κανονισμός που δίνει γενικές επιστημονικές κατευθύνσεις και αφήνει τον μηχανικό να παίρνει τις ορθές (ή όχι) μελετητικές αποφάσεις, άρα και τις ευθύνες.

Δες τον άνεμο σε αναλογία με το σεισμό. Υπάρχει το αίτιο, η σεισμική διέγεση (ανεμοπίεση) και το αποτέλεσμα, η σεισμική απόκριση της κατασκευής (αντίσταση σε ανεμοπίεση). Το αίτιο στην περίπτωση του σεισμού είναι στατιστικά σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό περιγεγραμμένο με την λογική των φασμάτων. Κατ' αναλογία ας πούμε ότι έχει γίνει το ίδιο και με τον χάρτη ανεμοπίεσεων της Ελλάδας.

Στην περίπτωση της σεισμικής φόρτισης, δύο κτίρια ίδιων ακριβώς γεωμετρικών κατόψεων αλλά διαφορετικών αδρανειακών χαρακτηριστικών έχουν διαφορετική απόκριση για την ίδια σεισμική διέγερση. Μπαίνει η λογική των ιδιομορφών και της σημαντικότητας αυτών, πόσο δηλαδή ενεργοποιούν τη μάζα της κατασκευής ή όχι.

Στην περίπτωση της ανεμοπίεσης ωστόσο, δυο κτίρια ίδια σε κάτοψη αλλα με διαφορετικά αδρανειακά χαρακτηριστικά δέχονται ίδια φορτία ανέμου. Το κρίνετε σωστο? Για μένα είναι τεράστιο λάθος με βάση την λογική ότι η μεγάλη δράση "έλκεται" από την μεγάλη φέρουσα ικανότητα. Ο άνεμος ενεργοποιεί τις ανώτερες ιδιομορφές των κτιρίων (που ενεργοποιούν τη λιγότερη μάζα) και επομένως κρισιμότερες είναι αυτές για την ανεμοπίεση. Η 35η ιδιομορφή που ταλαντώνει μόνο ένα προστέγασμα είναι κρισιμότερη από την άποψη της απόκρισης σε άνεμο και ας είναι ασήμαντη για το σεισμό. 
Οπότε, καλό είναι για να γενικευθεί η δυνατότητα να αντιμετωπίζουμε την επίδραση του ανέμου σε λυγηρές κατασκευές να εισαχθεί μια λογική ανεμοφασμάτων και δυναμικής ανεμοφασματικής ανάλυσης. Μας συμφέρει και επαγγελματικά, πιο απαιτητική μελέτη μεγαλύτερη αμοιβή.

----------


## Pappos

Άσε την ψαροκώσταινα και αυτά θα τα λέτε σε αυτούς που είναι ακόμη Ellada.
Γιατί ήρθαν "επιστήμονες" από το ΕΜΠ και δεν μπορούσαν να περάσουν σιδηρές στο μεταπτυχιακό που έκαναν στο εξωτερικό.

Λοιπόν αυτή η νοοτροπία κάντε στην μπάντα είμαι από το ΕΜΠ (και που να σπούδαζε καμία Αμερική ή Γαλλία, Γερμανία τι θα μας λέγανε... φαντάσου ψώνια) θα τις λέτε σε κανά μανάβη η σε κανέναν που δεν έχει βγει από την χώρα.

Αυτό σαν παρένθεση. Και επειδή και εγώ έχω γνωρει αποφοίτους ελληνικών πολυτεχνείων και δυστυχώς αποδείχτηκε ότι ίσως σπούδασαν γιατί πέρασαν απλά εκεί...και το ποσοστό αυτό είναι πολύ μεγάλο.

Μου κάνεις σύγκριση ανέμου με σεισμού...σε ποιο θέμα (της ανάλυσης ???)...μου μιλάς για σεισμό λες και είναι το δυσκολότερο θέμα...λες και στο εξωτερικό δεν έχουν κανονισμούς που να ασχολούνται με τον σεισμό ή μόνο στο Ellada κάνουν δυναμική...το ξεπερνάω σαν άστοχο και αστείο.

Μίλησες για κανονισμό που κανονισμοί στο Ellada απλά ΔΕΝ υπήρχαν !!! Για τον ΕΚΩΣ που είναι αντιγραφή του DIN, ή για τον ανύπαρκτο κανονισμό για ξύλινες κατασκευές ? Για τον ΝΕΑΚ πουτ είναι συνονθύλευμα των αμερικάνικων και Ν.Ζηλανδίας ??? Για ποιους κανονισμούς μιλάς ???

Για τον ΒΔ 10-12-1945 ??? Θα μας γελάνε και οι πέτρες !!!

Στην περίπτωση που λές για απόκριση, το θέμα έχει να κάνει με την δυσκαμψία του κτιρίου (απόσβεση κ.τ.λ.). Π.χ για την απλή περίπτωση βιομηχανική καμινάδας για την ιδιοπερίοδο για να βρεις την μετακίνηση και παράλληλα την σταθερά του ελατηρίου θα κάνεις πάλι απλοποίηση του μοντέλου (SDOF σε σεισμική διέργεση) και αν θες καλύτερη ανάλυση, χρησιμοποιείς το διάγραμμα επιταχύνσεων (ενός σεισμού που είχε γίνει σε κείνη την περιοχή πρόσφατα, αν υπάρχει δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό) και με το ολοκλήρωμα του Duhamel και τια κατάλληλες αριθμητικές αναλύσεις βρίσκεις μετά τις μετακινήσεις βάση του διαγράμματος μετακινήσεων.

Αλλά άλλο θέμα ο σεισμός και άλλο πως λαμβάνεις τις δράσεις. Με το ίδιο σκεπτικό να αλλάξουμε και τον EC0, αφού ήδη αποδείχτηκε ότι οι συντελεστές ασφαλείας είναι λάθος (βάση της θεωρίας πιθανοτήτων). Ή γιατί να έχουμε αναλύσεις semi-probabilistic και όχι probabilisic ή ακόμη και full probabilistic.

Kαι αφού μίλησες για σειμσό υπάρχει και στοχαστική ανάλυση και για σεισμό...
ο σεισμός δεν είναι ειναι τίποτα άλλο από το απλό θέμα της δυναμικής...

Αλλά ποιος σου είπε ότι δεν υπάρχει ανάλυση για τον άνεμο όπως ο σεισμός...ο σεισμός είναι ένα απλό θέμα την δυναμικής. Και βέβαια υπάρχει θέμα "αεροδυναμικές ταλαντώσεις". Άλλο όμως οι δράσεις (γιατί πρέπει να έχουμε αφετερία τιμών) και άλλο η μέθοδος ανάλυσης που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις.

Για μια καμινάδα ύψους 200m φυσικά και θα κάνω αεροδυναμική ανάλυση, αλλά για ένα απλό δόμημα (τα απλά που είναι στο Ellada) αν κάνω εκεί αεροδυναμική ανάλυση θα με κοιτάζουνε σαν τον Bέγγο.

Υπάρχει (μπορείς να ανατρέξεις στην βιβλιογραφία) η Ντετερµινιστική ανάλυση, η στοχαστική ανάλυση, η ανάλυση με βάση τις συχνότητες και όλα αυτά για τον άνεμο.
Ποιος σου είπε ότι κάτι τέτοιο δεν είναι εφικτό. Είναι απλά θέματα αεροδυναμικής. Αντί να έχεις το ελατικό φάσμα έχει την δύναμη του ανέμου σε διάγραμμα, από εκεί και σε βάθος του χρόνου μια ταλάντωση. Για την απόκριση της δύναμης πάλι υπάρχουν απαντήσεις...όλο το θέμα ακολουθεί τα βήματα της δυναμικής...

Αλλά να κάνω δυναμική για άνεμο σε απλά σιδερά όπως Ellada (10x50)...δεν νομίζω...

Όλα αυτά τα ερωτήματα που θέτεις (δυσκαμψία, ταλάντωση κ.τ.λ. για την δυναμική του ανέμου υπάρχουν ήδη σε βιβλιογραφία).
Και δεν ανάφερα καν το θέμα του στροβιλισµό του ανέµου κ.τ.λ. (που και αυτό υπάρχει στην βιβλιογραφία).

----------


## CFAK

Πολλά νεύρα έχεις αγαπητέ Pappos. Αφού εκεί στο εξωτερικό έχετε τη γνώση, αφήστε μας εδώ εμάς στην άγνοιά μας να την παλεύουμε όπως μπορούμε...

Στα επιμέρους που λες δεν θα απαντήσω, γιατί έχεις κάνει έναν χυλό από παραθέσεις ασύνδετων στοιχείων που δεν οδηγούν σε κάποιο επιχείρημα, πέραν του προφανούς κατά εσένα ότι η Ελλάδα είναι τριτοκοσμική μελετητικά χώρα.

Ρωτάω μόνο αυτό, αν θες μου το εξηγείς γιατί δεν ξέρω. Λες:

semi-probabilistic και όχι probabilisic ή ακόμη και full probabilistic

Ποια μαθηματική παράμετρος ξεχωρίζει τις πιθανολογικές αναλύσεις σε απλές, ημιαναλύσεις και φουλ αναλύσεις?

----------


## Pappos

Tα λέει όλα στον Ευρωκώδικα 1990.
Αλλά ας τα πω και εγώ, semi-probabilistic είναι η ανάλυση με τους συντελεστές ασφαλείας, probabilistic με τον δείκτη β και full με την πιθανότητα αστοχίας pf.

Aν από αυτά που είπα εσύ κατάλαβες χυλό...δεν έχει νόημα να λάβω μέρος στην κουβέντα...
Είπαμε, υπάρχει αεροδυναμική, αλλά όχι και σε 10x50...τι δεν κατάλαβες ???

Η Ελλάδα ΕΙΝΑΙ τριτοκοσμική χώρα...εκτός και άν έχεις παραδείγματα που αποδυκνείουν το ανίθετο...εγώ έχω πολλά που αποδυκνείουν ότι είναι μπανανία...

(Εγώ κάνω στατική ανάλυση με τον δείκτη β και για τον άνεμο για παράδειγμα)

----------


## CFAK

Έπεσα πάνω σε αυθεντία λοιπόν.
Αντί για την χρήση επιδιωκόμενου συντελεστή αξιοπιστίας, που είναι μια πανεύκολη διαδικασία κατά εσένα, γιατί δεν κάνεις ακόμα το απλούστερο:
Φυσικά μοντέλα του δομήματος υπό κλίμακα και εφαρμογή επί αυτών ανεμοπίεσης σε τουρμπίνες ανεμοφόρτισης επίσης υπό κλίμακα?

----------


## Pappos

Tέτοια μοντέλα χρησιμοποιούσαν παλιότερα στην γεφυτοποιία αλλά και σε υψικάμινους (απλά ή σε συστοιχία γιατί υπάρχει το πρόβλημα της ταλάντωσης, μπαίνουν αποσβεστήρες αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα) και σε ψηλά κτίρια.

Σήμερα υπάρχουν η FEM και τα μοντέλα γίνονται εκεί.

Ακόμη όμως και σήμερα σε μη συνήθη έργα χρησιμοποιούν αυτά τα μοντέλα υπό κλίμακα. Θέλω να πω δεν είναι κάτι καινούργιο.

----------


## Xάρης

Το κάθε εργαλείο προορίζεται για χρήση σε μια ειδική κατηγορία εργασιών.
Δεν χρησιμοποιούμε βαριοπούλα για να καρφώσουμε ένα καρφάκι στο σοβά στο οποίο θα κρεμάσουμε έναν ελαφρύ πίνακα.

Το κακό με το τμήμα 1.4 του EC1 είναι ότι δεν γίνεται διάκριση μεταξύ πολύ απλών και σύνθετων κατασκευών.
Θα έπρεπε κατά τη γνώμη μου να δίνεται η δυνατότητα στον μελετητή χρήσης ενός απλού τρόπου υπολογισμού της ανεμοφόρτισης για απλές κατασκευές. Έναν τρόπο υπέρ της ασφάλειας και κατά της οικονομίας.
Σε απλές κατασκευές η οικονομία που θα επιτευχθεί από έναν πιο αναλυτικό υπολογισμό είναι άνευ ιδιαίτερης αξίας.

----------

